# xorg-server 1.8 RC installieren?

## Chris72

Hallo!

Um den xorg-server 1.8 testweise zu installieren habe ich das Overlay x11 mit layman -a hinzugefügt. In meiner package.unmask habe ich folgendes eingetragen

```
=x11-base/xorg-server-9999

=x11-base/xorg-drivers-9999

=x11-proto/dri2proto-9999

=x11-proto/xf86driproto-9999

=x11-libs/libdrm-9999

=x11-apps/xrandr-9999

=x11-libs/libXrandr-9999

=x11-proto/inputproto-9999

=x11-proto/randrproto-9999

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-9999

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-9999

=x11-apps/xinit-9999

=x11-libs/libX11-9999

=media-libs/mesa-7.8_rc2
```

 Wenn ich ein emerge --search xorg-server eingebe wird nur die Version xorg-server-1.7.4 aufgelistet. Nicht aber die Version aus dem Overlay xorg-server-9999. Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## disi

1. die 9999er haben i.d.R. kein keyword, also musst du die Pakete noch in die /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen

2. ist layman richtig konfiguriert mit source /var/lib/layman/make.conf in /etc/make.conf?

3. keine Ahnung...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Hier ist noch ein post im Unsupported Software: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820551.html

//edit: sieht so aus als ob die ~amd64 dort drin haben: KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"

Also hast du ~x86 oder ~amd64?

gefunden hier: http://gpo.zugaina.org/x11-base/xorg-server

----------

## Finswimmer

Lass das am Besten durch autounmask machen.

----------

